# audi rings



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

what is the deal with the "vanishing" audi rings on the side or the urquattros? did the cars come stock with those or was it an option? also, was there ever a urquattro that came with just single lens headlights? not like the two seperate lens (like on a late scirocco) or the single lens with the two chambers (like on a corrado), but just a single lens like on a early (91) passat?
Thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi rings (keyshemoemoe)*

The early models had the rings as standard, I'm not sure when they went away.
The only model that had a single head light was the limited production Sport quattro. Made in 214 examples, only 167 were street cars. Have a look in the fourtitude galleris for pics (link at the top of this page)


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: audi rings (PerL)*

yeah i know the difference, the reason i ask is that i'm looking into buying what is being called an 83 urquattro, it has the urquattro body style (longer wheel base and it doesn't have the sweet sport quattro hood) but it doesn't have the audi rings, and it has a single headlight lens. any idea what this could be?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

The ONLY quattro cars I know of that got single headlight as "standard" are the
rally quattros.
Are you sure it is not just a salesperspective to point out that the car comes with single
unit headlamps (Cibié) ?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Sounds like some one upgraded the quad headlights to a dual eurospec Bosch/Hella single bulb lights. I had the same lights in my '84 4Kqs.


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*

yeah that would be my guess, because the guy didn't even point them out to me, i was the one that noticed. but what about the audi rings, why aren't there any on the car?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (keyshemoemoe)*

Was the car repainted if so the PO might have not been able to find them?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (URQ)*

That was my guess, either that, or the PO didn't like them, and had them removed.


----------

